# Newly developed fear of saws



## Rookie65 (Aug 27, 2017)

Hello. I make magnets, small wall decor and coffee tables. I primarily use pallet wood, pine and spruce. I was so excited when I purchased my new tools (hacksaw wasn't cutting it!) - mitre saw, scroll saw, jig saw and circular saw. I passed the circular saw off to my husband as it was too heavy for me. I have used these tools many times. However, the first time a blade broke on the scroll saw it scared the you know what out of me! My love affair with my scroll saw has been deteriorating over time. Today, I sat down to cut about an inch off the end of a pallet board and - couldn't do it! I froze up! I decided to use my jig saw and, if I had tippy toed any higher would have ended up on top of my work bench!

I know that fear is a good thing but this is ridiculous. Please, is there any danger to me when the scroll saw blade breaks? Will the blade in the jigsaw break and will it fly out and stab me in the gut? Will the blade somehow fly off of my metre saw and chop my arm off? Please don't tell me to take up knitting. I know I am just a little woman but I love wood crafting. I love sanding, varnishing and painting my pieces. They actually sell!

I need to get over this fear and quickly!

Thank you.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

You could switch over to the use of hand tools rather than using power tools. The power scroll saw gives a much smoother cut and of course takes the labor out but you need to respect it for what it is - a power tool. You could do the same work with a coping saw or possibly a fret saw or even a turning saw. To have a healthy fear of power tools is only having common sense. Read the safety instructions, don't take chances and don't cut out safety rules for that particular piece of equipment and you should do fine. I might also suggest seeing if there is a woodworker's guild in your area that you could contact and talk with. Maybe someone in the guild would give you one on one instruction.
Mike


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

For the scroll saw, wear eye protection and keep your mouth closed. The blade won't fly off your miter saw if it's installed correctly, but do keep track of the location of your thumb and fingers before each and every cut. That's my big fear with the miter saw is that my thumb is going to get in the way of the blade. I look before every cut to see that it's out of the way, and use the hold-downs on the saw if there's any question about the cut.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

A circular saw blade coming loose on its
arbor will give plenty of warning that the nut
is loose. It will make strange sounds and
the arbor may even spin in the hole while
the blade doesn't.

In my experience chisels are more dangerous
than power saws. I don't think there is
much danger of a scroll saw blade becoming
a projectile, but you can wear an apron 
and safety glasses.

If you're careful enough not to cut your fingers
on a power saw the most dangerous thing
than can happen is kickback on the table
saw. It's happened to me a few times, but
a bruise in the belly is the worst injury I've
had from it. With miter saws small offcuts
can fly around if the spinning blade is lifted
out of the cut, so the best practice I've developed
is to cut, release the switch and let the blade
spin to a stop, then lift the handle.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I've been running my flesh eating monsters for nearly a half century now. I still have my original pieces of me. Much of that is because I ignore the fools who say garbage like "[y]ou don't have to fear it, just respect it."

My fear of my tools is what pushes my reasonable caution. If I'm too afraid of some aspect of using my cabinet saw, over-arm pin router, caver or what have you, I find a safety work around. For example:

1) I use what I call finger sticks around my bandsaw to hold the wood and to flick pieces away (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/105726). The more I use them, the more I like them.

2) I use push sticks on the table saw rarely. Instead, I use push shoes. They keep my hands well above the blade and hold the wood down near the back of the blade, where kickbacks start.

I use these in conjunction with a splitter and I'd wager the combo has stopped no less than a few hundred kickbacks.

Keep in mind, I build my push shoes with the idea I will have zero qualms about running the blade through them. Note the shelf over the tablesaw holding the push shoes, where I can grab them, if I forgot to before starting a cut:

http://lumberjocks.com/kelvancra/workshop

As to the miter, there are easy ways to make operating it more comfortable, such as by holding the blade down, until it stops spinning, which reduces spits and kicks hundreds of percent. Of course, if that isn't enough, you can make zero clearance bases and fences for it too.

You can also mark the danger zones in red to caution putting your hands past a certain point. Too, there are some pretty nice after market hold downs that replace your fingers, for those close cuts (or make your own).

Of course, it could go without saying it helps to wear protective gear. I feel much more comfortable wearing a plastic shield during turning, for example. I even like the quieter environment I experience running my bandsaw, tablesaw and routers with earmuffs on.

As to the scroll saw, I just remind myself it likes to scare you, but is FAR less dangerous than my miter, band or table saw.


----------



## Rookie65 (Aug 27, 2017)

Thank you! Your tips and advice are really helpful!


----------



## Gilley23 (May 9, 2017)

I've been hurt WAYYYYYY me by hand tools than power tools. Probably 20-1 rato


----------



## Markmh1 (Mar 9, 2017)

If you spend any time on a scroll saw forum, you'll find breaking a blade is just part of the process. Any time vendors offer something by the gross, it's safe to say it's an example of perishable tooling.

Maybe you simply used the blade until it was too dull. My guess is that's not the last blade you're gonna break.

In all my years as a hobby woodworker, and my 25+ years as a tool and die maker, I have never seen a cutter fly out of a machine. I have seen work pieces airborne, but that was a result of bad machine shop practice.

IMO, as long as your work piece remained under control, you have nothing to worry about.

Mark


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I've had blades on scroll saws and bandsaws break and when they do, they just break; no flying around, no nothing; they just stop. I have never heard of a saw blade coming off of a circular saw or a carbide tip flying off a saw blade, becoming a missile.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I break fewer blades on my scroll saw now than when I was a newbie with it. I change blades when they start to get dull as I can cut more accurately with a sharp blade. Main causes of breaking blades is pushing too hard, pushing from the side and cutting with a dull blade. Also, you can break a blade if you do not get it put into the clamps properly.

You just have to get used to it. I have never been hurt with a scroll saw blade.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I agree with everything, but know of a single carbide missile incident. Of course, that was just a little four foot diameter blade . It peppered the cedar block the sawyer was bring up to it.



> I ve had blades on scroll saws and bandsaws break and when they do, they just break; no flying around, no nothing; they just stop. I have never heard of a saw blade coming off of a circular saw or a carbide tip flying off a saw blade, becoming a missile.
> 
> - MrRon


----------



## wichman3 (Sep 12, 2016)

In addition to the other advise here I would add, consider getting a foot switch for your scroll saw.
One like this: " https://www.harborfreight.com/momentary-power-foot-switch-96619.html":https://www.harborfreight.com/momentary-power-foot-switch-96619.html
You want the momentary type switch, press down saw runs, take your foot off the switch saw stops, no fumbling around for a power switch while the saw is making all that noise.


----------



## sawdustdad (Dec 23, 2015)

Wear a full face safety mask when using power tools. Gives a lot more protection for your face and eyes. Keep fingers away from the cut, using clamps to hold the wood (saber ("jig") saw) or push sticks (table saw). Scroll saws are the safest of all. Blades break frequently, the face mask will protect you.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Is your scroll saw variable speed? My first one was not and it could get a little scary when trying to do a delicate cut on a small piece with the blade moving at warp speed. I have since traded up to a nice variable speed scroll saw and it is amazing how much more comfortable it is to use. Being able to adjust the speed downward makes a huge difference and I highly recommend trading up to variable speed.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

If you are that afraid of a scroll saw, perhaps you should give up woodworking as there are sharp edges and splinters everywhere.


----------



## Kirk650 (May 8, 2016)

I think Kelly covered it pretty well. I've broken blades on bandsaws, scroll saws, and jigsaws and haven't yet shed a drop of blood. More use of various saws, and careful use, should ease the fears of the OP. Just use safe practices and wear protective gear. Always wear safety glasses. That's one thing I always do.

As for fear in general, I do fear the power tools. Routers used to worry me most, followed by the table saw. I think a little healthy fear is a good thing.

I'll tell you what really scares me. My chainsaws, large and small, are something to fear.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Ha! Here we have an example of "I have to drive home, I'm too drunk to walk," or close enough.



> I ve been hurt WAYYYYYY me by hand tools than power tools. Probably 20-1 rato
> 
> - Gilley23


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

It was Franklin Delano Roosevelt who famously said in his 1st inaugural address: "Only thing we have to fear is fear itself"


----------



## Fresch (Feb 21, 2013)

Go slow, think before you make a move, keep area clean as sawdust can be slick and scrap can trip you.
Get back on the horse, do an item you like and is easy; you will be back in business soon.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

I think Fresch said it best.

Go slow and *THINK* before you make a move. Soon this will become second nature and you will have developed a safe way to use these machines. I have taught myself to make "exaggerated" safety moves and they have become second nature to me now and I do these without thinking. And after 60 years of wood and metal working I still have all of my fingers. : )


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I would also go back to hand tools for some jobs. Perhaps a Japanese Z saw, coping saw and appropriate fixtures for holding the work. Also, you should not be cutting anything in your tip toes. Perhaps your work surface is too high for you?

Clamping work pieces down may also help.


----------



## Rookie65 (Aug 27, 2017)

Hi WayneC. I was up on my tip toes because I was trying to get as far away as possible from the blade while cutting. Lol! Not a real safe position to be in.


----------



## Rookie65 (Aug 27, 2017)

Thank you for all of the great advice. I feel ready to give it another shot.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

i have hundreds upon hundreds of hours on my scrollsaw and have yet had a broken blade hurt me in any way.i really havent had that many blades break,though- maybe 2 dozen over the years and hours.
HOWEVER
if a blades are braking on the scrollsaw, there is operator error occurring- usually forcing the workpiece into the blade.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

most definatly this! i love my footswitch. took a bit to get used to, but i wouldnt scroll without it now.


> In addition to the other advise here I would add, consider getting a foot switch for your scroll saw.
> One like this: " https://www.harborfreight.com/momentary-power-foot-switch-96619.html":https://www.harborfreight.com/momentary-power-foot-switch-96619.html
> You want the momentary type switch, press down saw runs, take your foot off the switch saw stops, no fumbling around for a power switch while the saw is making all that noise.
> 
> - wichman3


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Have you looked into alternatives to scroll saws? Check out LJ Shipwright.

There is an un-powered old-fashioned saw called a "Chevalet" (no "r", not a car).

You can buy a kit or make one from designs freely available from Shipwright (Paul Miller)

Here's one.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/315634

Here's a project using a Chevalet.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/182514

Here's a video of the saw in action.





-Paul


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I think the proper approach is to stem the fear, not find alternate ways to work wood.


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

Rookie65--I have been sawing wood for over 45 years. Every time I flip that switch I am absolutely terrified. AND I mean that.

BUT "KNOCK WOOD!" I have never F**KED myself up on ANY Tool that had a Horsepower rating or even any moving parts!

The stuff I messed myself up on were things I never or did not fear! Such as Chisels, hand drills, or hammers! I have never ever AGAIN "KNOCK WOOD" even got a scratch from ant tool I was using that even had moving parts!

Terror and fear are NOT a negative thing. I will admit the difference between terror/fear and respect is a very very thin one!

Your body and mind and doing what the maker intended!!

NEVER and/or never worry about having fear for using any kind of tool! BE very FEARFULL and concerned in you DO NOT have fear using any tool. THATS when you will get your new name "NINE TOES!"


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I personally have a deep respect for what a machine tool can do to a person, and quickly, to boot. I've seen boys in shop class trim off several fingers in the jointer, when they didn't follow instructions, and lose fingers in the radial arm saw, when I was in wood shop in JHS and HS. As has been pointed out, the scroll saw can't really hurt you so much, because the blade is so small. But pieces can still fly off. All machine tools carry a risk with their use. If that circular saw was too heavy for you, good for you to realize it and stop using it. I've seen people not strong enough put themselves in the wrong position, and get a horrible laceration on their thigh from a circular saw. I've been using machine (and hand) tools for almost 60 years and have only had some minor injuries (well, OK, a broken toe or smashed thumb can be considered minor, lol). Every one was when I had a momentary distraction. I'm to a point now where I can recognize that my focus is fading. When that happens, I just turn the machines off, turn out the lights, and go read a book or surf the net.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

> I personally have a deep respect for what a machine tool can do to a person
> - Dark_Lightning


imo, this is something very important to do.
i personally have had a few injuries. all of them had nothing to do with the power tool being used.
every injury was caused by me not maintaining that respect and getting lax.


----------

